# Cold hands/light purple fingernails and fatigue?



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

I’ve had SA and GED for over 10 years now and lately developed cold intolerance, low blood pressure and on occasion light purple fingernails. I had all the blood tests for hormones, EKG’s, 24 hour halter and echocardiogram, noting showed up. Reynaud’s comes to mind but my hands don’t turn blue, so only other explanation I can came up with is anxiety affecting my nervous system in some weird way. Does anyone here experience similar symptoms and figured out what’s going on? :stu


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had this most of my life. When I'm cold my fingertips and fingernails turn purple and will start to go numb (and they turn ice-cold to the touch). I've been told that it's probably a minor circulation issue and tests to check what it is would cost a lot. So I just wear gloves more often than most.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

From what I know bluish fingernails indicate a lack of oxygen in the blood, due to blood poisoning, heart- or lung problems, iron deficiency.

But stress also strongly influences the sympathetic nervous system of our bodies. It leads to the constriction of the tiny periphal blood vessels, causing cold/blue hands and feet, headaches, dizzyness etc. when in stressful situations.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

The cold hands and purple fingernails sounds like raynaud's syndrome to me. I have it too. Winter sucks because of it.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, I am experiencing that right now. Also, when this happens I get gastrointestinal disturbances also. Does this happen to you too?


----------

